# Commande shell pour selectionner une colonne



## SuperCed (6 Septembre 2001)

Je ne voudrais recevoir que la derniere colonne d'un resultat d'une commande.
En l'occurrence, il s'agit de la commande ps -acx
Je ne veux que la derniere colonne, c'est a dire celle des noms des process.
Quelle est la commande qui permet de selectionner une colonne. Je me souviens qu'il y en a une mais je ne sais pas laquelle. Je pense qu'il doit falloir piper le resultat pour utiliser la commande.


----------

